# convertir señal analogica del GP2Y0A21YK sharp en una señal digital



## jksnatchers (Nov 28, 2009)

hola pues estoy utiloizando el sensor GP2Y0A21YK SHARP para un sumo, pero mi problema es que no se como convertir su señal analogica a digital, este  lo voy a aconectar al pic 16f648a, o puedo configurar una salida del pic para que la señal del sensor sea digital???


----------



## charly_lex (Feb 14, 2010)

no... definitivamente no lo hagas con un f84 ya que no tiene convertidores analogo-digital, ademas el f84 ya es considerado obsoleto. te recomiendo usar un 16f877a o un 18f4550.


----------

